# Canon upgrade help



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

So.... My friend shoots canon.  Not sure why,  but he does.   He got his DSLR quite a few years ago and has never had the extra money to upgrade.  I believe he has a rebel XTI. Or is it XSI?  Not sure.  Anyway, i want to buy him a new camera.  Going to stick with canon since he already has a few lenses. I dont know much about canon so i was wondering what would be a decent upgrade for him without breaking the bank.  Under $500, and can be body only. Maybe a T2i or T3?
Will most likely buy used or refurbished. 
I don't have a huge budget for this so i cant go state of the art,  cutting edge new.  Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronlane (Feb 21, 2013)

pixmedic, Both that you mentioned are good ones. I have the T3i and really like it (although I need better glass). The main difference in those two is the screen on the T3i pulls out and tilts and swivels. 

Side note, you are a heck of a guy for wanting to do this.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2013)

Off the top of my head...I'd lean toward the "i" models.  For example, the T3i is a better model than the T3.

But if you are looking at used bodies, I'd suggest stepping up a level and looking at something like a 20D, 30D, 40D or 50D.  
I still use 20Ds as my backup or whenever cameras.  Only 8MP, but that really only matters if he's into making really large prints.  

My vote would be for a 40D.  I've talked to more than a couple photographers who prefer the 40D over the 50D, and it shouldn't be to hard to find one for less than $500.

For your reference, the 20D was pretty much 'best in class' for several years.  The 30D was only very minor changes, basically the same camera.  The 40D was a significant upgrade from the 30D and the 50D was only a marginal upgrade from the 40D.  Although, I believe that the 50D might shoot video (live view etc.), where the 40D certainly doesn't.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

He would like to be able to do larger prints than he is currently able to.  I have been looking at used t2i's just for the mp's.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 21, 2013)

Pixmed, when I uploaded my photos to mpix.com, they give me max size prints on them and the biggest that I saw on my pictures with the T3i was 24x36, is that big enough? It is 18.1 mp I believe.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Pixmed, when I uploaded my photos to mpix.com, they give me max size prints on them and the biggest that I saw on my pictures with the T3i was 24x36, is that big enough? It is 18.1 mp I believe.



Should be more than enough.  Im just not sure i can get a good t3i in my budget.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 21, 2013)

YOU are buying him a camera? You're a good dude. With a cool mustache.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

manicmike said:


> YOU are buying him a camera? You're a good dude. With a cool mustache.



Yea... Hes got a rebel xt.. Whatever the 8mp one is.  Hes been wanting to upgrade for years. After he moved up north hes only been able to get part time work so no camera budget.  So im gonna budget for him.  Should be a nice surprise. Wish my budget was a bit bigger tho.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 21, 2013)

You are buying your friend a new camera, WOW what a friend!!!
Can I be your friend ?
I really want a Nikon D600 LOL

Both the T2i and T3i are using same sensor so both cameras are very good, either way your friend is a lucky man to have a friend like you!!!


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 21, 2013)

I like my T2i. 

I think the main differences between the T2i and the T3i are the swivel screen (great if you'll be doing macro photography or shooting something that requires the camera to be at a weird angle), and a built in wireless flash transmitter. Ask your friend what he likes to primarily shoot, and pick the one that would be better suited for him.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 21, 2013)

If he can wait, the Canon refurbed site sometimes drops the T2i and T3i in the low to mid 300's for just the body (I don't think your friend would need the kit lens). You'll just have to keep looking to see if Canon has any refurbed units in stock, and what their pricing is for that time.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

07Vios said:


> If he can wait, the Canon refurbed site sometimes drops the T2i and T3i in the low to mid 300's for just the body (I don't think your friend would need the kit lens). You'll just have to keep looking to see if Canon has any refurbed units in stock, and what their pricing is for that time.



Yea,  he can wait.  He doesnt even know im getting it for him. I will definitely keep an eye on canon's refurbished bodys.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude I have said it a few times, but, you are freaking amazing. 

I know for 650, you can get a brand new t4i kit with 18-55 mm lens, so a t4i body alone would probably be right around 550 I believe?


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Canon EOS REBEL T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 3-inch Touchscreen and Full HD Movie Mode (Body Only)

T4i body only used, 587$

otherwise a t3i:: used starting around 440$
Canon EOS Rebel T3i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Sensor DIGIC 4 Image Processor Full-HD Movie Mode Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch Clear View Vari-Angle LCD (Body Only):Amazon:Camera & Photo


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 22, 2013)

pixmedic, here's something you might like to see 

Canon Direct 20%-30% off February 24-27 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2013)

> He would like to be able to do larger prints than he is currently able to. I have been looking at used t2i's just for the mp's.


Good technique probably has more to do with getting good, large prints, than the MP count does.

I've got a 50"x30" (with 2" wrap all around) canvas print in my livingroom.  The shot was taken with an 8MP 20D.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 23, 2013)

You can find a 60d used for $500. Or a 5dc is he wants full frame.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2013)

Tiller said:


> You can find a 60d used for $500. Or a 5dc is he wants full frame.



Getting him a 5D would be pointless unless he has EF glass and not just EF-S


----------



## jaomul (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a 50d and bought a t2i because a friend was selling it very cheap. I rarely used the 50d again as I thought the picture quality from the t2i was so much better. reviews say its a little better but I preferred the way it metered (more accurate) and often used shots sooc even though I usually process the raw files. I then updated the 50d to the 7d, Image quality is pretty much the same. You wont go wrong with the t2i


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

jaomul said:


> I had a 50d and bought a t2i because a friend was selling it very cheap. I rarely used the 50d again as I thought the picture quality from the t2i was so much better. reviews say its a little better but I preferred the way it metered (more accurate) and often used shots sooc even though I usually process the raw files. I then updated the 50d to the 7d, Image quality is pretty much the same. You wont go wrong with the t2i



due to my limited budget, he will probably have to settle for a t2i. I would love to get him a t3i, but i just dont see that happening.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 50d and bought a t2i because a friend was selling it very cheap. I rarely used the 50d again as I thought the picture quality from the t2i was so much better. reviews say its a little better but I preferred the way it metered (more accurate) and often used shots sooc even though I usually process the raw files. I then updated the 50d to the 7d, Image quality is pretty much the same. You wont go wrong with the t2i
> ...



Yip, as i said you wont go wrong with the t2i, its a great camera




glendalough7 by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 24, 2013)

FS: Canon 40D, Canon 100-400, Stealth Canon 24-105 - FM Forums


Would that work?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 50d and bought a t2i because a friend was selling it very cheap. I rarely used the 50d again as I thought the picture quality from the t2i was so much better. reviews say its a little better but I preferred the way it metered (more accurate) and often used shots sooc even though I usually process the raw files. I then updated the 50d to the 7d, Image quality is pretty much the same. You wont go wrong with the t2i
> ...



Going from an XT (350D) to that will still be a pretty good upgrade.  I have a 350D that I still use sometimes - it's alright, but I'm sure newer cameras blow it out of the water, especially when it comes to high ISO.

I don't really see a way that this ends with your friend being anything but ecstatic with your gift, whatever you settle on.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 24, 2013)

Pix, that's VERY cool of you to buy your friend a new body -- even if it is refurb'd.  I bought one of my buddies a 60D a few years back and he was really touched by it.

Anyway, the order of bodies in Canon (from low to high) is:

T3 -> T2i -> T3i -> T4i -> 60D -> 7D -> 6D -> 5D III -> 1D X

I left out the discontinued bodies... T1i, 50D, 5D & 5D II, etc.  A 5D II would be amazing (even used) but still be more expensive than any "new" Rebel body.  Probably more than you want to spend.  

The XS and XT were low end (at that time) and the XSi and XTi were the high end.  The XT is below the XS.  An XT was an 8MP DIGIC II, the XS was a 10MP DIGIC III processor camera.  The XTi was the "high end" at that time (pre-dating the T series) at 10MP and then the XSi replaced that ... being 12 MP.  The XT series were DIGIC II, the XS series were DIGIC III.

The Rebel bodies (everything that started with an X or T) are also sold as xxxxD or xxxD bodies outside North America.  The 2 digit bodies (xxD) are the pro-sumer bodies.  They start to have features only found on pro level bodies (weather sealing, a rear dial so you can control both shutter and aperture directly and simultaneously without pressing button combinations to make this happen and more direct-access functions without having to use menus.)  A used 60D body would be better than any Rebel body (it's an 18MP sensor but the body is weather sealed, it has a rear dial, more direct features, a top LCD, and all 9 AF points are "cross type").   But I don't know what you had in mind to spend.

The T3 is very basic, but gets the job done.  It was released in the same year as the T3i (hence the name "T3" - which means it's newer than a T2i, but it was designed to handle a lower price point and be more economical than a T2i.  Even though the T2i is an older body, it's actually a better body.)

There was a T1i (15 MP).  

The T2i, T3i, T4i, 60D, and 7D all have an 18 MP sensor.  The difference is the processing and other features of the body.  All of those bodies have a Canon DIGIC IV processor *except* for the T4i which now has a DIGIC V processor (much faster and does a better job dealing with noise, etc.)

A T3i, T4i, and 60D all have an articulated LCD screen (swings out and twists - like a camcorder).  The T2i's LCD is fixed to the back - not hinged.  BUT... the T2i also has a proximity sensor on the back and can tell when you put the camera to your face.  The display auto-blanks when you put the camera to your eye.  On a T3i, T4i, or 60D the display remains lit.

A T3i and 60D have a built-in commander which can remotely fire a Canon flash capable of running in slave mode (such as the Speedlite 430EX II).  You do have to engage the pop-up flash to fire the external flash (that's the catch.)  The T4i has a built-in radio commander which can fire a radio flash (such as the new Speedlite 600EX RT)... but that flash costs nearly as much or more than many Rebel bodies.)

Mostly what your friend will get from the body (in addition to a bit higher res) is higher possible ISO settings and better (lower) noise handling as compared to your friend's current body.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> Pix, that's VERY cool of you to buy your friend a new body -- even if it is refurb'd.  I bought one of my buddies a 60D a few years back and he was really touched by it.
> 
> Anyway, the order of bodies in Canon (from low to high) is:
> 
> ...



Im trying to stay under $500, although i really should have said $400 since as soon as you mention a number,  you always hear "for just a little more you can get...."  so realistically,  if i can find him an upgrade in the $400 range or less,  that would be swell.  I totally understand the implications of my budget, which is why i was looking at used t2i's. It is still a pretty good upgrade for him as his current camera is pretty old.  I really should get the model from him and post it here just so you know exactly what i am looking to upgrade.  Just in case i have it wrong.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> FS: Canon 40D, Canon 100-400, Stealth Canon 24-105 - FM Forums
> 
> 
> Would that work?



That would work,  but im not on FM and im not really sure i would be comfortable sending money to a stranger. If it were a buy it now on ebay i might be more tempted.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> gw2424 said:
> 
> 
> > FS: Canon 40D, Canon 100-400, Stealth Canon 24-105 - FM Forums
> ...



FM requires people to actually purchase a buy/sell account. And I think you also need to have 30+ posts or something of that nature. It's the safest place to buy used equipment forum wise that I've found. I wouldn't have any reservations shopping there and I think Robin has shopped there already.


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> gw2424 said:
> 
> 
> > FS: Canon 40D, Canon 100-400, Stealth Canon 24-105 - FM Forums
> ...




I logged on to check his feedback and it looks fine. He has 6 positive feedback selling items such as a d300, 50d, and a gripped 40d. Not sure if this helps you out but I thought I would post anyway.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras

Canon Direct Store- EOS Rebel T3i EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished

Canon Direct Store- EOS Rebel T3 Black EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished


The T3i and T3 are under 500 and 400 bucks, respectively. However, each have kit lenses, which, I suppose can be sold to recoup some money???


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 25, 2013)

My friend has a canon xti (10mp) for anyone still keeping up.  Thought it was an older camera.  Anyway,  thats what i want to upgrade.  Still eyeing t2i's on ebay and craigslist... People are wanting stupid prices for things right now.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> My friend has a canon xti (10mp) for anyone still keeping up.  Thought it was an older camera.  Anyway,  thats what i want to upgrade.  Still eyeing t2i's on ebay and craigslist... People are wanting stupid prices for things right now.



Welcome to craigslist. Around my area, people try to sell it at near new price, and I see many ads asking for more than new price. It's unfortunate that there weren't any T2i's at the Canon refurbed site.


----------

